# New Brown Japanese Building in SAmui



## jomilst (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi Guys, I'm new to the forum and to Samui as well. anyone knows what is the nice new brown Japanese house on Bandon road, Samui.
Beautiful decoration I must say.
Thanks, Jo


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

It's a Japanese massage house. Watched it being built and it did not turn out to be what I expected, still a great looking building.


----------

